

Any programmers that want to make a run for y-combinator this session? - flyingwik

I have an app idea that is a winner if done right. Everyone I&#x27;ve talked to has agreed it&#x27;s something to pursue. I am a technical guy but an amateur programmer at best right now. Looking for an entrepreneur programmer that wants to make it big.<p>I&#x27;ve got flash animation mockups and just downloaded the android sdk. I&#x27;m trying to move quick and do this on my own but I need help.<p>Regards, flyingwik.
======
JSPy
One of the things that i've heard repeatedly from Y Combinator is that your
cofounders should be people you know. In the new 'How to start a startup'
lectures Sam Altman says people you know > by yourself > people you don't
know. But take that info as you will, i guess.

Either way though, goodluck man!

~~~
flyingwik
JSPy, I'm aware of what Y Combinator is pushing for. I don't have that yet.
I've been vetting a contract programmer out of San Jose but he seems to be
overloaded. I'm considering both contracting out and finding someone in the
next few weeks... Of course that someone has to be as flexible as I am
becoming. Why else do sites like this exist if it isn't to team up, share
ideas and collaborate. My question for you is do you know anyone that would be
willing to either do contract work or jump on board for Y combinator. I'll fly
directly to the person for a face to face meet up to see if the fit is right.
I've got time and motivation, just looking for the right person.

------
itsyogesh
That is a lot of confidence :p

~~~
flyingwik
If you are expressing interest I'd like to chat. I'm a forward thinker with a
resume to back it up, I'm in Vegas right now but that's the beauty of Google
chats. What is your is experience? I'm an ex Mech E who found myself animating
in Flash looking to port to my Nexus 5 for an app prototype.

